# Too early to see gray?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv noticed Ruby has some gray hairs on her chin, is it normal for a 2.5 year old to have that?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My Black Lab first got a few gray hairs at the same age (around 2.5 years) -- and they were on his chin as well.

I wouldn't worry; it's probably genetic.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense. Rubys aunt had a grey muzzle at 4 years old


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

My mutt was 2 1/2 when I got her, and she already had grey hairs on her chin. She's 9 now, and has quite a few more, but still doing great =)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if she's gray on the chin it's normal. my Shep started to gray on the chin when he was 2 yrs. old.



Kat said:


> Iv noticed Ruby has some gray hairs on her chin, is it normal for a 2.5 year old to have that?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeks started to gray before he was 2. He still doesn't have tons but its slowly creeping up his chin/face


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Clairol? 

I agree that it's genetic.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's pretty normal...especially in dogs with black muzzles. 

A family friend has a fawn dane the same age as my DDB (5yrs). Her muzzle is noticeably gray, while I don't see any grey on him.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When I found out a friend's black greyhound was only 2 I was quite surprised due to the amount of grey hairs on her face. She looked older than my then 5 year old black greyhound.
Someone did say that female racing greyhounds are given some sort of medication to stop them going on heat and one of the side effects can be grey hairs. 
Don't know if that is true or not as she never raced???????????????
Or as mentioned above, genetic like us humans.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think it's genetic.

Dude has had grey hairs on his chin for as long as I can remember. Color is also a huge factor. I won't notice grey hairs on Buck until he is much older because he had white on his muzzle from day one. It fades from the tan as they get older but never goes away so he will likely be much older than Dude was when I first noticed white hairs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Grey makes me sad! 

Every time I look at Mikey his face is more grey.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murphs muzzle has a good amount of gray. I think that's why people always think he's older, he's only 2.5 lol.

His muzzle was also done a lot when he was shown, dunno if that contributed to it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> Murphs muzzle has a good amount of gray. I think that's why people always think he's older, he's only 2.5 lol.
> 
> His muzzle was also done a lot when he was shown, dunno if that contributed to it.


What do you mean, done?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Clipped with the clippers. For shows. No whiskers lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno started going gray around 3 and its slowly spreading on his muzzle, I dont mind it, it makes him look distinguished


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen some golden labradors that get grey at two years old, there whole heads not just the lips poor things. My chocolate lab was grey at two on the chin also. He also has a little grey where his IV's were when he had parvo as a pup and on his leg injury area? I do think its normal though


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

stewie is a black long hair chi and allot of grey ont he face and muzzel. he is around 3 maybe


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

brandypup said:


> stewie is a black long hair chi and allot of grey ont he face and muzzel. he is around 3 maybe


At 3!? 

My black LC chi has no white hairs on his face.


----------

